# Poulan Blower problem



## Firemantom29 (Apr 10, 2011)

I am working on a poulan blower that will not stay running. I adjusted the carburetor and it will start. After awhile I will shut it down then try to start it but it will not start again. Forgot to tell you, this is a new carburetor. Any suggestions or thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Firemantom29 said:


> I am working on a poulan blower that will not stay running. I adjusted the carburetor and it will start. After awhile I will shut it down then try to start it but it will not start again. Forgot to tell you, this is a new carburetor. Any suggestions or thoughts. Thanks.


Look for an air leak, possible carburetor insulator, loose cylinder etc... If you can get it running, try spraying some carburetor cleaner or brake parts cleaner around all the mating surfaces and see if there is any change in engine temp. This would indicate an air leak at that area.


----------

